# rimadyl



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone else had problems with rimadyl and their poodles? We had a problem with PC (heeler/border collie) and rimadyl when he was a baby, but never with the other dogs. 

I know prolonged treatment of rimadyl can cause problems, but I am talking about a small dose given with a meal this morning. 

Perry got really sick, 10 minutes after giving it to him, and threw up everything he ate plus some. I feel really bad because he was crying and I was just talking to him, and didn't notice he was starting to get sick. (I got payback, he barfed all over me numerous times... My clothes are washing as we speak.)

Do you think I should continue the dosage for pain?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, he just passed terrible gas.. Which most likely means runny poo. I looked on his take home sheet and evidently he is in the small percentage that has these reactions to it. So again, continue using for pain? Or don't give?


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

I would NOT give it to the dog under any circumstance. Call the vet ASAP and tell them of the reaction and get a different medication. The next reaction might be worse.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would not continue anything that made my dog sick. If he is tolerating without it OK, he may be fine not taking the meds BUT I would call the vet and get another if needed. Also I am sure this all has not helped his nerves at all, which can cause some stomach upset thus the gas and poo. Hopefully his throw-up got some of that nasty PM out.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, what is he on it for?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Gave him his dinner without the medication. We're seeing how he does tonight without, and if he is in pain tomorrow, we're headed to the vet. The vet we see was not too worried that he threw up... Note that I don't really like this vet.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If you are really worried about it then you can switch to another pain medication. Ask your vet about tramadol as its not an NSAID like rimadyl (and other common pain meds). 

Riley does fine on rimadyl, and has actually been on a pretty good dose of that and tramadol for a couple days for a really sore back.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Stop the medication and get him something safer. Beau was given rimadyl after his neuter for pain. He only had two doses and was vomiting blood, and had bloody diarrhea. He made it, but many dogs have have died because of the side effects.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your input, I REALLY appreciate it. I love having a giant pannel of people behind me when stuff like this comes up.

Perry is in the playpen tonight (a puppy playpen... my old roommate bought it, and then dumped it on me when she moved. Guess it finally came in handy!) as he isn't being his jumping, mischevious self. He is in some pain, I can tell... is crying when he wakes up, and is stiff/constantly stretching. All is well when he is asleep, so hopefully he will be better tomorrow. I've already told the vet that if he is in pain, I will be calling tomorrow for a new Rx.

Thanks again!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Just found bloody stool... not coffee ground looking bloody, but red bloody.

Call the vet?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Call the vet. Your vet will determine what to do next, if anything. Might want you to withhold food for a time, and then give a bland diet (white rice and poached ground beef or chicken). Might have you give Pepcid AC, but let your vet decide.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would call the vet just in case - if it helps suir just had the bright red bloody stool and had suri checked and she was fine. Just some straining she was doing because of an upset stomach.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't hear why he's on it. 
And did you say he is young?
If so... why give him that when there are other 'safer' pain relievers?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Our doc here doesn't like/use Rimadyl, he prefers Metacam (which is a liquid) or Previcox, but both are NSAIDs.
Tramadol might be a nice alternative, like bigpoodleperson said. 

Why is he on pain meds again?

Honestly any dog can react to any medication...just like us.
I can take codeine, but morphine makes me violently ill.


I hope it resolves soon!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I didn't hear why he's on it.
> And did you say he is young?
> If so... why give him that when there are other 'safer' pain relievers?


He is on it because he got knocked off of the stairs to our deck by one of our other dogs and fell probably three feet. No breaks, just pain. He was put on rimadyl for pain and as an anti-nflamitory medication.

He isn't young, I call him my baby, but so are the other dogs. He is roughly four, we aren't certain because he is a rescue. 
----------------

On the poop front (yeah, gross, I know). He has progressed from bloody diarrhea to well... Liquid diarrhea with little to no blood in it. Haven't been able to call the vet, as I had to work unexpectedly today, and am around noisy, not so well behaved kids. Think I will ask TheFiance to call, seeing as I hate dealing with the ridiculousness of the vet. 

Will update.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is why I don't call the vet... I get answers I don't like or agree with. 

Called the vet, and the vet told the tech to tell me to keep giving the rimadyl, but take away food and water for 24 hours (hmm, since the emergency vet said to give him the rimadyl WITH food or it would upset his tummy))... And to bring him in if he was still sick after the 24 hours without food and water. This just seems wrong to me. Backwards, even. He has been off of the rimadyl for 24 hours, and is no longer throwing up (his last time was at 3:20 or so yesterday), but still has the diarrhea. I told them this, but I was told that he could be doing both of those from the stress of it all... Minus he didn't do it the night I brought him home? I picked him up at 10 or so from the emergency vet, and went to my mom's until about 1 am... He slept in my bed that night, and had no problems... He also hadn't been given rimadyl yet. I don't know... I'm no vet... Opinions? Or rather, would you listen to your vet's advice?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ughhhhh.
Sticky situation here, but...sometimes bloody diarrhea can be caused from stress, which is what I assume (and I KNOW there is danger in assuming) is what your vet is thinking.

I try to take a step back when I get calls like yours and put myself in your position. Would I keep giving MY dogs Rimadyl if they reacted like that. Hell no. So why should a client? The vet should have spoken to you instead of filtering through the tech, at least in my opinion.

Does Spencer still seem painful?

Edit: Sorry somehow skipped the part about the vet thinking this was all stress related. I am sick myself with a fever/sinus infection (whee). 
I still think that Spencer is reacting to the Rimadyl, that is just my gut feeling. Is he acting stressed at home? Pacing, whining, tail tucking, anxious behavior, etc?

We have a ton of dogs on Metacam for arthritis pain, and one dog that we put on it had a similar reaction to what Spencer is experiencing. We moved her to Previcox and she's absolutely fine.

Does your vet have a therapy laser, per chance?
That is another pain management option.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry (the dog, I'm Spencer, lol) seems to be handling his pain on his own quite well. He will cry a little when he is in the pen, but he also thinks he has to be with me 24/7 and doesn't like being away from me. He doesn't feel well, and I can tell due to the fact that he isn't jumping out of the pen (which he could do easily) as well as, when he gets up from laying down, he stretches and stretches... Something he rarely does. As well as he isn't constantly jumping on my legs to get me to pick him up, but rather following me slowly, then sitting down and holding his leg up for a bit. 

If this seems a little out of order, sorry, I'm on my phone, so I am trying to type a novella on a blackberry keyboard!

He isn't acting anxious at all, but a more subdued version of himself. 

I'm not sure if my vet has a laser or not... My guess would be no. However, this was kind of the last straw for myself and this vet. Yes, I know that the vet is just suggesting what he thinks, however, I don't even know which vet gave this advice, as it is a large practice and you never get to see the same vet twice. I'm on the look out for a good vet, however, hopefully I won't need one too soon! 

I am keeping him off of the rimadyl again tonight. All this sickness came from one tiny pill. Hopefully his stools harden up.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL sorry, I am seriously brain fried from this fever.

I agree with your decision to find a new vet. I hope you find one you are comfortable with.

I hope Perry feels better soon too, poor dude.

Sometimes there are advantages to a multiple doctor practice, but personally I prefer a one man (or woman) practice.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad you're going to find another vet. Telling you to withhold food and give the rimadly to a dog who's vomiting w/diarrhea and bloody is not advice I would follow. I'm not a vet, but I DO have common sense. 

I hope Perry is feeling better. Sending pawsitive thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay... He's not queasy anymore, and sill has some runny poo, and has oddly developed a cough... But I just think that stinker has something stuck in his throat. 

Thanks for all of your input throughout this ordeal. What a long week it has been!


----------

